# Life In The Philippines In A Changing World



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

President Duterte has placed the entire nation under the "State Of Lawlessness." What exactly is this? Read the below article on his declaration. We are told that this is not martial law. If not, then what is it? What if any changes are in the works that will effect life for locals and or expats and visitors to the country?
Any thought or ideas? Amazing how fast things can change!


*Duterte: State of lawlessness covers the whole country:*

President Duterte early today said he was declaring a “state of lawlessness” in the whole country, following a deadly explosion at a bustling night market in his hometown of Davao City. 
Mr. Duterte was quick to say that this was not martial law.
“I’m declaring now a state of lawlessness. It is not martial law. It has nothing to do with the suspension of... Read More 
Another story on the same subject can be Read Here

(source: INQ News)



​


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

"State of Lawlessness" That's a good word for these Islamists, after all, it all comes down to money and I'm sure they are also involved in the drugs.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

"State of Lawlessness" - isn't that one of the reasons that we like it here? Lack of enforcement of laws and freedom ? hahaha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> "State of Lawlessness" - isn't that one of the reasons that we like it here? Lack of enforcement of laws and freedom ? hahaha


Yea, kinda like the wild West before the law arrived..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

He said it is not martial law... but I suspect it could be a precursor to it... Sure hope not.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> "State of Lawlessness" That's a good word for these Islamists, after all, it all comes down to money and I'm sure they are also involved in the drugs.


If those who are behind the bombing are involved in drugs, then they are not muslims. Drugs are a big no no in Islam.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Double Standards*



hogrider said:


> If those who are behind the bombing are involved in drugs, then they are not muslims. Drugs are a big no no in Islam.


I brought that up once and the reply I got was that they get some sort of dispensation for a limited time sort of similar to the 9/11 attackers the night before they were drinking and out at the stripper clubs, if I'm not mistaken Afghanistan has been one the largest spots to grow poppies.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I brought that up once and the reply I got was that they get some sort of dispensation for a limited time sort of similar to the 9/11 attackers the night before they were drinking and out at the stripper clubs, if I'm not mistaken Afghanistan has been one the largest spots to grow poppies.


Afghanistan supplies 90% of heroin in the world.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/heroin...tan-source-of-90-of-the-worlds-heroin/5502813


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

hogrider said:


> If those who are behind the bombing are involved in drugs, then they are not muslims. Drugs are a big no no in Islam.


Well so is kidnapping and cutting people's heads off.

Afghanistan produces more opium than the rest of the world combined.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

hogrider said:


> If those who are behind the bombing are involved in drugs, then they are not muslims. Drugs are a big no no in Islam.


Well so is kidnapping and cutting people's heads off.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tiz said:


> Well so is kidnapping and cutting people's heads off.


Without turning this thread into a discussion about religion.......kidnapping and beheading are not directly prohibited and can fall under the provisions of killing infidels which is allowed in some circumstances. Drugs are specifically outlawed in the Koran. 
Don't misunderstand me, I am not in any way trying to make any excuses or any justifications for these monstrous acts, just saying that the people carrying them out may claim that they are doing it in the name of Islam. They cannot make the same claim for being involved in drugs.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Section 18, Article VII of the Philippine Constitution states: "The President shall be the Commander-in-Chief of all armed forces of the Philippines and whenever it becomes necessary, he may call out such armed forces to prevent or suppress lawless violence, invasion or rebellion."
BUT it is not the label of proclamation but the modalities of execution that characterizes the declaration.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

hogrider said:


> If those who are behind the bombing are involved in drugs, then they are not muslims. Drugs are a big no no in Islam.


Yet, in the Middle East, drugs is one of the biggest problems under the muslim youth


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

*Demagoguery*

This is demagoguery at its finest. This is not confined to the Philippines. We just endured a decade of that with a conservative Prime Minister in Canada, Stephen Harper. He constantly appealed to the growing crime rate and built super prisons, at a time when the crime rate was actually falling across the country, and has been for decades. That money would have been better spent housing the homeless, hundreds of thousands of whom are children, in one of the richest countries in the world. Demagogues are the same the world over. Harper also violated, without justification, the human rights of Canadians.

Here is a recent TIME magazine article that examines Duterte’s similar claims that crime is out of control in the Philippines in order to justify state murder and vigilantism. Official statistics suggest otherwise. Looking at the crimes of rape, assault and robbery, the Philippines is safer compared to many western countries including the US and the UK, and many other countries.

The Killing Time: Inside Rodrigo Duterte's Drug War

The war on drugs, where ever it is waged, is only a war against some drugs, and is actually a war on citizens. Drug war prohibition has been a massive failure everywhere, and it only makes things worse. We have the US to blame for that. I am more frightened to travel to the US than I am to the Philippines, and will avoid crossing the US border even though I can get cheaper air fare there. The human rights violations there are arguably at least as bad, and probably worse, than in the Philippines, considering the US is the world's largest jailer of its citizens.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bullwinkle said:


> This is demagoguery at its finest. This is not confined to the Philippines. We just endured a decade of that with a conservative Prime Minister in Canada, Stephen Harper. He constantly appealed to the growing crime rate and built super prisons, at a time when the crime rate was actually falling across the country, and has been for decades. That money would have been better spent housing the homeless, hundreds of thousands of whom are children, in one of the richest countries in the world. Demagogues are the same the world over. Harper also violated, without justification, the human rights of Canadians.
> 
> Here is a recent TIME magazine article that examines Duterte’s similar claims that crime is out of control in the Philippines in order to justify state murder and vigilantism. Official statistics suggest otherwise. Looking at the crimes of rape, assault and robbery, the Philippines is safer compared to many western countries including the US and the UK, and many other countries.
> 
> ...


If something drastic isn't done about the rampant shabu problem over here, then the Philippines is going to go straight into the abyss, and a few years from now mobsters from Hong Kong and Shenzen City will be calling the shots in Manila. In 1949 Chairman Mao declared a war against opium trafficking in China, and the struggle against opium addiction was generally seen as being part of the same broader struggle to liberate China from Western imperialism. Today President Duterte is trying to stamp out shabu trafficking, originating in China, but instead of being hailed as a liberator of his people, the Western media prefers to paint Duterte as a bumpkin and a thug. The people of the Philippines may have elected a loud mouth, but at least the loud mouth is doing the job that needs to be done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> In 1949 Chairman Mao declared a war against opium trafficking in China, and the struggle against opium addiction was generally seen as being part of the same broader struggle to liberate China from Western imperialism. ... The people of the Philippines may have elected a loud mouth, but at least the loud mouth is doing the job that needs to be done.


It seems to me that murdering your own citizens in cold-blood is more than being a "loud mouth". Citing Mao as your only example of a drug war "success" is very strange. Do you really want the Philippines to go down that road of a totalitarian state where citizens have no true freedom? There are no modern examples where the so-called drug war is successful. It always makes things worse. There are better solutions to the shabu problem. Decriminalizing cannabis, for example, which the Thailand government and police organizations are seriously considering. see:

Thai Government Considers Decriminalizing Marijuana | Pattaya One, News for Pattaya Thailand

Have you watched The Game of Thrones? It illustrates what happens when a monarch/dictator unleashes vigilantes against the citizens. That never turns out well for anyone. How can anyone justify the cold-blooded murder of a 5-year-old girl by vigilantes? see:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/06/w...-war-little-help-for-those-who-surrender.html


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

That murder was probably done by a drug dealer who wanted to keep the grandfather from talking. This just goes to show how evil the drug gangs are.
I've seen videos of drug dealers talking and they don't think twice about killing rivals or informants, and they don't care about the damage they do to the addicts, their families, the community and the nation.
I also know that several people high on shabu have murdered or raped their own family members.
This is not a war on pot or a war on cocaine. This is a war on a highly dangerous chemical that destroys people's brains and souls, and a war on the scum who deal this filth for their own personal profit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*First They Came*



Simon1983 said:


> That murder was probably done by a drug dealer who wanted to keep the grandfather from talking. This just goes to show how evil the drug gangs are.


It's just as likely it was a corrupt cop covering up his own dirty tracks. I think many police claims of self defense are actually assassinations for the same reason. I don't disagree that drug producers, gangs and big dealers are evil. They are the problem, not drug users and addicts. Those need compassion and programs and support to get clean, not punishment and death. Rounding up tens of thousands of addicts and throwing them into dark-age dungeons that pass for prisons, without any rehab services of any kind will not solve any social problems, only makes things worse. 

And I don't disagree that government corruption is a problem that needs to be dealt with. But it is highly unreasonable and immoral for the president and his top cop to be encouraging vigilantism, which is the same sort of lawlessness they claim to be trying to stop. I find it hard to take seriously the top cop's statement to the senate that the police are not butchers when it appears that's what many are, and he then goes on to encourage lawless murders. Let me emphasize, I am not saying all cops are corrupt, but the minority that are must be purged too, but lawfully.

Be careful what you wish for. Its drug users and addicts being targeted now, but who is next under a dictatorship? People would be wise to remember that famous poem from WW2, First They Came, because they could be next on the list.

First They Came

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.
Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.
Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I understand your concerns but socialists and trade unionists are not criminals.
Asia has traditionally had a tough stance on drugs.

Whilst left-wing media reports will emphasise how a lot of those killed are 'small time' criminals and emphasise their families, at the end of the day they got involved in criminal activity and they pay the price.

It's a shame the drug issue wasn't tackled sooner. Duterte has inherited a mess and he's acting swiftly to signify that he is serious about change. As a result many corrupt police, politicians and crime lords are trying to cover their tracks.... but I think over the term we will see great improvements to Philippines.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bullwinkle said:


> Do you really want the Philippines to go down that road of a totalitarian state where citizens have no true freedom?
> 
> It's up to the people of the Philippines to decide what they regard as true freedom, not progressive liberals from other parts of the world. However, drug addiction is not freedom, it is slavery. For better or worse, Chairman Mao's war against opium addiction ended more than a century of wide spread opium addiction in China, and in that regard Mao's campaign against drug abuse was a success. Television shows are a poor benchmark for the real world.
> 
> RW Online: How Maoist Revolution Wiped Out Drug Addiction in China


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think title of this thread should now be changed to "state of national emergency" which is indefinite in nature or martial law by another name.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I think title of this thread should now be changed to "state of national emergency" which is indefinite in nature or martial law by another name.


Agreed.. The Almighty Jet Lag accepts that eace:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, almost Martial but not quite. The The Writ Of Habeas Corpus has not been suspended--yet.
Things do get interesting around here don't they?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Well, almost Martial but not quite. The The Writ Of Habeas Corpus has not been suspended--yet.
> Things do get interesting around here don't they?


That's if you even get to court, I can think of a couple of thousand that didn't.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> That's if you even get to court, I can think of a couple of thousand that didn't.


Yep-makes it kinda rough on the local folks. Especially those that think they can just continue as usual. My understanding is that even the Spanish found corruption, lawlessness, and even drugs when they invaded and took over the country. Basically it's always been that way. Causes were stated as so many being passive, hopelessness, intimidation by the stronger ones, lack of any real desire to change, and intelligence (IQ) level.

In a sense, we are the lucky ones. We came here to live and remain by choice. We, for the most part have a clearer and greater understanding of world events, dangers, and likely outcomes. So like I said, it does get interesting around here and perhaps, just perhaps, that's one of the reasons we choose to stay.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep-makes it kinda rough on the local folks. Especially those that think they can just continue as usual. My understanding is that even the Spanish found corruption, lawlessness, and even drugs when they invaded and took over the country. Basically it's always been that way. Causes were stated as so many being passive, hopelessness, intimidation by the stronger ones, lack of any real desire to change, and intelligence (IQ) level.
> 
> In a sense, we are the lucky ones. We came here to live and remain by choice. We, for the most part have a clearer and greater understanding of world events, dangers, and likely outcomes. So like I said, it does get interesting around here and perhaps, just perhaps, that's one of the reasons we choose to stay.


IQ is linked to brain capability / capacity / performance. I do not think the average Filipino has less of that than people in other nations / races. 

Could it be that what is meant here that people are generally not developed or educated in world and local events? Consequently they follow more their emotions, are easy influenced by friends and face to face, and have a less balanced/ accurate view. I remember that many years ago in the birth town of my wife, there was a big development planned. Many people were against it, until the moment the developer arrived impressively by helicopter, gave a speech with lots of promises, shake hands, and gave every one a box with goodies. Problem solved; objection was gone. It showed how people easily could be influenced to get them happy.

The development was never finished, but destroyed a lot of precious farmers land an forest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Animal Farm*



Simon1983 said:


> I understand your concerns but socialists and trade unionists are not criminals.


Please read my comment more closely. That poem relates to conditions in Germany pre-WW2. I am not saying those groups are being targeted in the Philippines. What I was saying is that that poem can be adapted to modern times, and not just in the Philippines. Whatever government in the world targets a segment of its population, another segment could be next if citizens remain silent in the face of tyranny.

Another good reminder to keep in mind is Animal Farm. Oligarchs and the dictators who claim to want to end their corruption are the same the world over. The Philippines has since its independence suffered one corrupt government after another. The current one will be no different, despite its claims to want end corruption. It is good to keep in mind that all governments lie to their people.

I understand why so many here are defending a drug war policy that has always proven to fail, or has subjected citizens to totalitarianism. I just thought this conversation could benefit from the other side of the argument rather than being one-sided, which is why I have been posting my opinions. And I understand why those who might agree with me remain silent here.

I have been in touch with humanist and human rights organizations in the Philippines who assure me freedom of speech still exists there. However, while that may still be true for citizens for now, as a visitor there once I arrive, I will keep my political and other controversial opinions to myself. I am merely exercising my free speech rights here, while I still have them. 

The world is going to "[censored] in a hand-basket" (I've censored myself based on private warnings I've received). There is a reason why I intend to leave Canada and give-up all the extraordinary rights I enjoy here, that most citizens of the world do not enjoy. I might as well live-out the rest of my life in the tropics, which present certain benefits for me. I'm going to die, one way or another, possibly at the hands of the state no matter which country I live in. I intend to just focus on writing books, and getting the nutrition and exercise (swimming) I can't get here in the miserable weather I currently live in.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

This may ruffle a few feathers but this is how I see it.

Quoting Simon "at the end of the day they got involved in criminal activity and they pay the price"
Quoting Max "It's up to the people of the Philippines to decide what they regard as true freedom, not progressive liberals from other parts of the World.".

These two statements just about sum it up as far as we (as expats) are concerned. We have options: Don't come here - Leave if already here - Accept it as is because we are guests in this Country. 

My thought is MYOB and see how it plays out, then you as an individual will have to decide what you want to do. No matter how much we deliberate this situation, it still comes down to the fact that we have no say here. We as individuals each have a different viewpoint on the subject and different tolerance levels to the situation. Have to keep in mind that we are all here by our own choice.

Fred


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> This may ruffle a few feathers but this is how I see it.
> 
> Quoting Simon "at the end of the day they got involved in criminal activity and they pay the price"
> Quoting Max "It's up to the people of the Philippines to decide what they regard as true freedom, not progressive liberals from other parts of the World.".
> ...


Well said Fred!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> This may ruffle a few feathers but this is how I see it.
> ...
> Quoting Max "It's up to the people of the Philippines to decide what they regard as true freedom, not progressive liberals from other parts of the World.".
> 
> ...


If you're referring to me, my feathers are certainly not ruffled by your comments. That is essentially what I said in my comment above when I wrote: "...as a visitor there once I arrive, I will keep my political and other controversial opinions to myself." In other words I will MMOB.

I'm clearly a minority on this forum, maybe even a minority of one. There have been several characterizations directed at me by various commenters, one of which you quote above. I think if I had done the same and referred to "right wingers", for example, which I have not done but merely expressed my general opinions on this subject, I would have been quickly ganged up on. But that's okay. I was warned before coming to this forum and another expat forum to expect some rough treatment. I will say, though, that there appears to be more of that on the other forum, and I am getting some good practical advice here.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

It's funny. I would consider myself a progressive liberal, but at the same time I am a big fan of Duterte and I find myself supporting him through the current situation.

I guess a big part of that is being here and seeing the effect firsthand, rather than just seeing the media hype from another part of the world.

My parents were very worried about Duterte, having read about him in UK press. I've seen TV personalities insulting him and read articles in the UK press about it.... but being here you see things from a different perspective.

In the UK, and I guess in the US and Canada as well, we live a very sugar coated existence, and kind of in a bubble. We don't see the damage our lifestyles cause to the rest of the world, and even people in our own countries struggling to live within the capitalist system we have created.

In the Philippines things are much more gritty, raw and dirty. But there's also a lot more humanity and community that has been lost in the West. I think here there is much more life and much more death here. On the one hand you always see funerals, traffic accidents, hear about people dying, but on the other hand you see kids playing in the street, you're always celebrating a birthday or christening, and people are always enjoying their lives rather than worrying about bills and retirement like they do in the West.

I don't think people here are ganging up on the 'left' or blocking free speech, but we want to defend the Filipino people from the negative coverage they are getting from the mainstream media, and say actually Philippines is still safe and we feel positive about the future.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> This may ruffle a few feathers but this is how I see it.
> 
> Quoting Simon "at the end of the day they got involved in criminal activity and they pay the price"
> Quoting Max "It's up to the people of the Philippines to decide what they regard as true freedom, not progressive liberals from other parts of the World.".
> ...


Very true Fred. We are here by our own choice and most still have the ability to leave if we get enough or if it should become nessassary for any reason. Main thing is, that as non-citizen guests in the Philippines we can be booted out at anytime too. 
In public, with neighbors, or even here on the internet. If the government decides we have crossed the line in personal opinion in word or speech or deed we can be arrested and deported as a person non grada. We are not the only ones to read these forums and I think is reason many of us are careful what we say in person or post
.





Bullwinkle said:


> If you're referring to me, my feathers are certainly not ruffled by your comments. That is essentially what I said in my comment above when I wrote: "...as a visitor there once I arrive, I will keep my political and other controversial opinions to myself." In other words I will MMOB.
> 
> I'm clearly a minority on this forum, maybe even a minority of one. There have been several characterizations directed at me by various commenters, one of which you quote above. I think if I had done the same and referred to "right wingers", for example, which I have not done but merely expressed my general opinions on this subject, I would have been quickly ganged up on. But that's okay. I was warned before coming to this forum and another expat forum to expect some rough treatment. I will say, though, that there appears to be more of that on the other forum, and I am getting some good practical advice here.


Bullwinkle, you are far from being a minority in opinions on the forum. We all word things differently but what you are posting is good and valuable information and is much appreciated.

I have seen very little rough treatment between members here and when it happens, one of the many moderators will shut it down very quickly.
By word and deed as well as life long core beliefs, I am by all accounts extremely conservative in all respects. A good example is when in church service I interview people on a weekly basis. Advice and council given is tempered, reserved, moderate, and with conservative advice on most things such as marriage, home, and family issues.
At the same time, it's fun to read and even participate in more liberal posting here and enjoy all sides of different issues. Sometimes,,,, it's difficult to keep my finger off of the moderators button when reading and interacting in the forum myself---Hahaha


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Main thing is, that as non-citizen guests in the Philippines we can be booted out at anytime too.
> In public, with neighbors, or even here on the internet. If the government decides we have crossed the line in personal opinion in word or speech or deed we can be arrested and deported as a person non grada. We are not the only ones to read these forums and I think is reason many of us are careful what we say in person or post


One of the reasons I kind of felt there needed a lid put on before it boils over.

We could debate this till blue in the face and it won't make an iota of difference to the Philippine Government and in so doing there may be some posts which could be construed in some manner as to be detrimental to someones happiness. 

Fred


----------



## ablack2000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there any update on this in Davao? I have had to cancel flights as business partners do not want to fly there. Has there been any notification from the US Embassy with any warnings since? Thank you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mindanao warnings*



ablack2000 said:


> Is there any update on this in Davao? I have had to cancel flights as business partners do not want to fly there. Has there been any notification from the US Embassy with any warnings since? Thank you.


Those very same warnings for Mindanao have been there for decades, I was active duty Military, this was in 1991 and in order for me to travel to Luzon I had to read the warnings on mainly Mindanao, ransom for kidnapping and beheadings are the norm in this region the state department has a solid long lasting warning for Mindanao, sounds like you have some smart business partners these warnings are made in blood, many more happenings never make the news.


----------



## ablack2000 (Feb 7, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Those very same warnings for Mindanao have been there for decades, I was active duty Military, this was in 1991 and in order for me to travel to Luzon I had to read the warnings on mainly Mindanao, ransom for kidnapping and beheadings are the norm in this region the state department has a solid long lasting warning for Mindanao, sounds like you have some smart business partners these warnings are made in blood, many more happenings never make the news.


Yeah, it's the recent bomb blast that went on CNN that is their concern. Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Davao bomb blasts*



ablack2000 said:


> Yeah, it's the recent bomb blast that went on CNN that is their concern. Thank you for the quick reply.


These bomb blasts are about as frequent as the beheadings, they target malls in Davao, eating spots and one time the terrorists took over 100 hostages, also bus bombings, even though Davao is touted as safe they have these occasional bombings are in Davao city, this is what I recollect since 2010.  To be fair I've had a few expats that live in this region that claim its fairly safe but some have now back tracked or become silent on their claims. :fingerscrossed:

Wish you luck and a very prosperous business hope things work out with your partners.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ablack2000 said:


> Is there any update on this in Davao? I have had to cancel flights as business partners do not want to fly there. Has there been any notification from the US Embassy with any warnings since? Thank you.


Checking the embassy website there are no new updates. The very best advise is to avoid all travel to any place in Mindanao at this time. There are those that live and travel there that will disagree. But the risk is real and going there is like a game of will I be okay. The only way to win -- is NOT to play!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I really don't understand where all the paranoia is coming from. I see it on this forum and elsewhere. Does anyone have a first hand negative experience to relate or is everything from the sensationalist, mostly liberal, main stream media? They blow a single thing or incident way out of proportion if it fits their agenda, while completely ignoring bigger things that don't fit their agenda. For the U.S., an example is the black on black crime spiraling out of control in Chicago. Completely ignored by the MSM because that is O's home turf and a longtime democratic stronghold.

I will not say the below quote is perfectly accurate, and probably made up, but I think it does bring a different perspective. I copied it from a Filipino friend on Facebook.

American talks to his Filipino friend:
Hey Felicia. I'm sorry to hear about what's going on in your country right now. Hope your family is okay.
Pinay: Why what's wrong?
Kano: Haven't you read the news? There's been a lot of killings going on. The elected President is running the country with his reign of terror. They say he is a mass murderer and he is committing genocide.
Pinay: Oh, you mean the killings? Those are legitimate police operations. Those were criminals and drug peddlers killed because they resisted arrest. Wow! Genocide? That's like killing 6 million in a holocaust. That's just too much. Don't believe that. My family has never been better. In fact, this is the happiest they've been since the new President took office.
Kano: Really? Why so?
Pinay: Yeah. Because change has come. Just barely two months and he's done so much. Did you know that we already have 911 emergency response? 600,000 drug addicts and peddlers voluntarily surrendered for rehabilitation. More than 10 mining firms closed down because of illegal operations. They're making the country self-sufficient in producing rice. Stranded OFWs were rescued in Saudi Arabia. The railway transit is being repaired and is much more efficient now. The President goes after the drug lords and corrupt politicians. The government is engaging with peace talks with the rebels. They're hunting down the terrorist group down south. Crime has gone down 49%. It's so much safer to walk the streets now.
Kano: Wow! For real? I haven't read those in the news.
Pinay: Yes. Because media outlets here only report the negative ones. Most media corporations in the Philippines are owned by oligarchs. That's why they try to bring down the President because they are scared of him.
Kano: Thanks for telling me this. No wonder Filipinos always have good things to say about your new President.
Pinay: That's right. For the first time in my life, I've seen a President that we can really trust. He has the approval of 91% of the Filipinos. Oh, and by the way. Don't believe that it's chaotic in the Philippines. We will be hosting the next Miss Universe and you can go and visit.
Kano: That would be lovely!
================
The point is. No matter how they destroy Duterte in the international community, there will always be a Filipino who will defend him and tell the truth.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bullwinkle said:


> If you're referring to me, my feathers are certainly not ruffled by your comments. That is essentially what I said in my comment above when I wrote: "...as a visitor there once I arrive, I will keep my political and other controversial opinions to myself." In other words I will MMOB.
> 
> I'm clearly a minority on this forum, maybe even a minority of one. There have been several characterizations directed at me by various commenters, one of which you quote above. I think if I had done the same and referred to "right wingers", for example, which I have not done but merely expressed my general opinions on this subject, I would have been quickly ganged up on. But that's okay. I was warned before coming to this forum and another expat forum to expect some rough treatment. I will say, though, that there appears to be more of that on the other forum, and I am getting some good practical advice here.


I've reread my earlier comments, and I apologize if I may have come across as being abrasive or too abrupt. Believe me, I'm not an expert in anything, and I admit that my opinion doesn't carry any more weight than the next person's opinion. Also, when you stop and think about it, arguing with strangers on the Internet is kinda like competing in the Special Olympics. Even if you manage to win the argument, the entire competition is kinda you know, retarded and meaningless from the very start anyway. 

I'd just like to add that the drug problem over here in this part of the world really isn't really comparable to what's going on back in the US & Canada. Here in the area where I live, I'd estimate that 30% of the adults are using shabu on a daily basis. This isn't like some high school kid in Simi Valley, California smoking weed in his parents garage, when these people get hooked on shabu it absolutely - absolutely (wrote it twice for emphasis) takes over every aspect of their lives, and it completely destroys their ability to work and to function. 

A few weeks back I pulled into a Shell gas station around the corner from my house. The locking gas cap on my car is a little screwed up, so I always have to get out and unlock it for the attendant. As I'm unlocking my gas cap I look over towards the area where they store the propane tanks, and I see this naked guy in his mid-twenties masturbating like a mad monk as he stares at people passing by. I mean he was just going to town on himself, as he stood there in the hot morning sun. This guy had to have been literally tweaked out of his ever loving mind on shabu to pull a stunt like that. I don't even like being out of the shade for more than a few minutes at a time, but here he was standing naked in the middle of the hot tarmac beating himself like his life depended on it! I usually see something weird like this about once a month or so in my area. 

The other problem we have in our area is drug addicted mothers not taking car of their children. A lot of the children here are too poor to have shoes on their children's feet, or food in their stomachs, but that doesn't stop their mothers from spreading their legs at an all night karaoke party in order to smoke some more shabu! A lot of these girls who keep getting pregnant are just high school kids themselves, and they don't know any better. A lot of these stupid girls have thrown their own lives away on shabu, and they've also managed to throw away the lives of all the unwanted children that they've brought into world because they keep spreading their legs. 

I don't know, it seems like the entire moral fabric is coming undone here, and if something drastic isn't done, then no one is going to have any kind of a future over here, and it will turn into a complete zoo. The US & Canada are not really facing the same type of a problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> I've reread my earlier comments, and I apologize if I may have come across as being abrasive or too abrupt.


Thanks for that. And also thanks to the others who've provided more context for me. I really do get what you're saying. While I said that my "feathers were not ruffled", I do think I'm experiencing a bit of anxiety over all the hundreds of details I still need to take care of before moving. I'm planning to move maybe in February next year. My Filipino friends who've offered me their farm house are currently in New York visiting family and won't return until October. I don't want to bother them with questions while their on their holiday, so I'm really here on this forum to get practical advice, not to push my own opinions, some of which are controversial even here in "liberal" Canada.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

A "bit of anxiety" would be normal. I think each of us already here has had that although most of us had visited here numerous times prior to making the move. It is a big change and will require some adjustments in lifestyle and habits. Just be ready for a culture shock as life here is somewhat different than in Canada or the US. I have lived in quite a few different circumstances in my lifetime being married 4 times, once Divorced and twice Widowed, with some short & long term relationships between marriages, so when I did decide to transfer here it was just another step in my somewhat long and not-so- illustrious 77 years. At least this time I held onto the same good woman which makes for a good life wherever you are. 

Fred

Sorry I rambled a bit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> A "bit of anxiety" would be normal. I think each of us already here has had that although most of us had visited here numerous times prior to making the move. It is a big change and will require some adjustments in lifestyle and habits. Just be ready for a culture shock as life here is somewhat different than in Canada or the US. I have lived in quite a few different circumstances in my lifetime being married 4 times, once Divorced and twice Widowed, with some short & long term relationships between marriages, so when I did decide to transfer here it was just another step in my somewhat long and not-so- illustrious 77 years. At least this time I held onto the same good woman which makes for a good life wherever you are.
> 
> Fred
> 
> Sorry I rambled a bit.


If you think that was rambling, you should see me when I get started. 

One advantage I will have when adapting to my new home is that I spent about 12 years or so living in various Asian countries, in the 70s and 80s, including 2 years in the Philippines. Of course, I was much younger then, and kind of foolhardy in some of my travels. 

For example, I spent a year on northern Mindinao, 6 months in Cagayan de Oro and 6 months in the small village of Portulin, near Medina. The Butuan-Cagayan-Iligan highway was still being constructed then, so it was a very long haul on the old roads from Cagayan to Medina. I used to frequently hitch-hike all over northern Mindinao, and I remember hearing reports of some nuns who had been kidnapped in the Zamboanga area. I guess it was quite risky for me, but I never ran into any kind of trouble. In my two years in the PI, both in Mindinao and Luzon, I never experienced or even witnessed any kind of violence. I guess I got lucky.

All those years in Asia taught me well how to adapt to foreign cultures. Of course, its been a long time and I'm an "old dog" now (61) and its harder to learn "new tricks". But I'm very fortunate to have good Filipino friends there who will help make my adjustment much easier than if I was going without any such contacts at all. Although that's not the reason I'm going, who knows, maybe I also will find a good woman like you have. I'm not in any hurry though, and will take plenty of time to find someone I'm very compatible with.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

On a related note, Duterte wants all US Military out of Mindanao and calls them "liabilities".
Is it just me or is the president alienating the Philippines purposely for an easy Chinese invasion?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

galactic said:


> On a related note, Duterte wants all US Military out of Mindanao and calls them "liabilities".
> Is it just me or is the president alienating the Philippines purposely for an easy Chinese invasion?


Interesting article. Seems the only troops in Mindanao are training the PAF. IN THE KNOW: Joint Special Operations Task Force Philippines | Inquirer News


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

galactic said:


> On a related note, Duterte wants all US Military out of Mindanao and calls them "liabilities".
> Is it just me or is the president alienating the Philippines purposely for an easy Chinese invasion?


He does have quite an anti-US stance, hence his remarks dating back to when the Phils was a US Possession. Perhaps some family ties to what transpired back then? Don't have much of an idea of what this portends for the future as far as we are concerned. Quite a bit of food for thought.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

galactic said:


> On a related note, Duterte wants all US Military out of Mindanao and calls them "liabilities".
> Is it just me or is the president alienating the Philippines purposely for an easy Chinese invasion?


My thoughts exactly.. You can buy most anything for money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

*anti-US sentiments*



fmartin_gila said:


> He does have quite an anti-US stance, hence his remarks dating back to when the Phils was a US Possession. Perhaps some family ties to what transpired back then? Don't have much of an idea of what this portends for the future as far as we are concerned. Quite a bit of food for thought.
> 
> Fred


The anti-Us stance is something that worries me, and I'm Canadian.

Here's a recent article on the subject:

"Philippine President Wants US Forces Out of Restive South"

By JIM GOMEZ, ASSOCIATED PRESS MANILA, Philippines — Sep 12, 2016,

Philippine President Wants US Forces out of Restive South - ABC News

excerpt: "The special forces, they have to go. They have to go in Mindanao, there are many whites there, they have to go," he said, adding he was reorienting the country's foreign policy. "I do not want a rift with America, but they have to go." Americans, the president said, would also be in constant danger in the south from local extremists like the brutal Abu Sayyaf militants. If they see Americans, they'll really kill them. They'll get ransom and then kill you even if you are a black or a white American as long as you're an American," Duterte said."

I realize he is referring to the situation in Mindinao, but anti-US rhetoric, and publishing those photos referred to in the article can easily stir up sentiments in the rest of the country.

A strategy used by Canadian travelers since the 1960s, and not just for the Philippines, is to put small Canadian flags or other identifiers on backpacks and clothes so as to not be mistaken as Americans. I mean no offense to my American friends, of whom I have several, but I used the same tactic in the 1970s. I often encountered anti-US sentiments then, but of course Subic Bay and Clark airbase were both active then. I frequently had to clarify I was Canadian though, in order to avoid heated arguments.

I don't think the president wants all Americans to evacuate the country, and the visa situation is extremely generous. But I am a bit worried, so I have been buying plenty of t-shirts and other items with the word Canada on them.

However, I should say that, while Canada has never occupied another country, Canadians are not entirely innocent. Some Canadian mining companies, for example, have very bad reputations overseas, where they exploit the people and destroy the environment. I wouldn't be surprised if the two Canadians recently beheaded in Mindinao were connected with mining operations.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Country ID matters little*



Bullwinkle said:


> The anti-Us stance is something that worries me, and I'm Canadian.
> 
> Here's a recent article on the subject:
> 
> ...


That won't work sadly anymore if you are from the West and of course your are white it doesn't matter what country you are from the last three guys beheaded were not American but 2 Canadians and the recent one was a Philippine Army man, the two Canadian beheading's were recorded and dreadful to watch I'm not sure if the Philippine Army man was filmed, I haven't heard of an American beheaded in Mindanao in a long time, Australian and British man also were held hostage the both were freed and look like they were in very bad shape, I remember watching this on the news. 

These acts have nothing to do with Western current policy or incidents from the past (my thoughts) and have more to do with money, it's always about money.


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am an Aussie, and I think it makes no difference if you are from Canada, America... You don't invite trouble. Stay in safe areas. I plan on living in the Philippines for a year, but as in any country I stay, I do not push the boundaries. Common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm 6'2" and recently spent three and a half months in China. I will never blend in. You have to be a good guest. I know Mindanao is beautiful, but there are other places to see in the Philippines. Call me a wimp, but it's not going to be my head on a chopping block.


----------



## Fandango111 (Aug 25, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> That won't work sadly anymore if you are from the West and of course your are white it doesn't matter what country you are from the last three guys beheaded were not American but 2 Canadians and the recent one was a Philippine Army man, the two Canadian beheading's were recorded and dreadful to watch I'm not sure if the Philippine Army man was filmed, I haven't heard of an American beheaded in Mindanao in a long time, Australian and British man also were held hostage the both were freed and look like they were in very bad shape, I remember watching this on the news.
> 
> These acts have nothing to do with Western current policy or incidents from the past (my thoughts) and have more to do with money, it's always about money.


Yes, the world is getting more dangerous. As a terrible 'Western Man', I tread carefully. Not going to stop me. I still want to see Paris, but that is as dangerous as Mindanao. So, I'll resign myself to all the beaches and culture of the Philippines for a year... Guess they'll miss me in Mindanao...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry guys, I keep visiting old posts, this was one that went astray for the better.

Jet Lag, you posted this originally, a great post with very interesting replies and responses from members, learning learning constantly.
By the middle of page 3 it went off topic and wasn't pulled up until page 6.
Though Fred (Fmartin_gila) summed it up with his words of wisdom, basically we are all guests in a foreign country. Here Here. We must never forget that fact.
While yes we are all entitled to our own opinions to a greater or lesser degree on this and other sites the fact remains we are guests.

All this aside the Filipino people are not stupid, nor do they have a low I.Q. as stated in other posts on this site and others. They (the general populous) live within the confines of a system created by the Spaniard and American influences over the last 400 odd years, prior to that, Islamic influences before the crusades. The resilience and tenacity of these great people shines, family, survival, proven through centuries of history. Family is the operative word, I will not preach, we all know the significance of family in the Philippines.

I liken their plight to the fight of indigenous Australians, Red Indians. They do stand united, look at their history, the ESDSA is a classic. Though I personally may not agree with all of what this country stands for nor what it's current leaders perpetuate, I have to say that I love my partner and family there, they are happy regardless of what is happening on the international stage, in fact happier since Du 30 took the reigns.
Is it now China's turn to milk the cow?

Maybe this post should be continued under another heading because it would be a shame to lose the valuable input seen in this thread that instantly stopped because of a heading, change the heading.

Great informative thread from all contributors, let's see more.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Post Title Change*

For all concerned, This is a new title for an old post. Did so and the suggestion of a member and in hopes of giving it new life.



Happy New Year
Jet Lag


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Personally I don't see things changing here until they break the cycle of poverty, brought on in large part by the high birthrate and overpopulation. I've said it before - you can't quadruple your population in a little over 50 years and have anything but problems. It spills over into all areas of life here - the lack of education, unemployment, traffic congestion, air and water pollution, and decaying infrastructure. And it also breeds frustration among the poor, many of whom turn to drugs (or more sex) as a way to alleviate their misery. I'm sorry but I really don't see shooting addicts as the solution. I lay the root cause of this misery on the Catholic Church, both for their insane resistance to birth control and the endemic corruption that has it's roots in the system of patronage implemented by the Spaniard friars, who required payment for favors. Way to ruin a beautiful country. These kind and gentle people deserve better.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> While yes we are all entitled to our own opinions to a greater or lesser degree on this and other sites the fact remains we are guests.
> 
> Is it now China's turn to milk the cow?Cheers, Steve


Concerning opinions, there are times when some things are better left unsaid as they may not be appreciated by "guests" of a country. Don't really have much of an idea of how far one might go before being declared an "Undesirable Alien".

As to the question posed - I have not ever heard of China befriending another country purely out of the goodness of their heart. I'll leave it at that.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Concerning opinions, there are times when some things are better left unsaid as they may not be appreciated by "guests" of a country. Don't really have much of an idea of how far one might go before being declared an "Undesirable Alien".
> 
> As to the question posed - I have not ever heard of China befriending another country purely out of the goodness of their heart. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Fred


As brave a statement as mine but thanks for the reminder.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JRB__NW said:


> Personally I don't see things changing here until they break the cycle of poverty, brought on in large part by the high birthrate and overpopulation. I've said it before - you can't quadruple your population in a little over 50 years and have anything but problems. It spills over into all areas of life here - the lack of education, unemployment, traffic congestion, air and water pollution, and decaying infrastructure. And it also breeds frustration among the poor, many of whom turn to drugs (or more sex) as a way to alleviate their misery. I'm sorry but I really don't see shooting addicts as the solution. I lay the root cause of this misery on the Catholic Church, both for their insane resistance to birth control and the endemic corruption that has it's roots in the system of patronage implemented by the Spaniard friars, who required payment for favors. Way to ruin a beautiful country. These kind and gentle people deserve better.


Pretty much agree with you plus this article has quite a bit to do with the situation too. https://correctphilippines.org/filipino_first_fail/ I have posted this link on another thread too.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Pretty much agree with you plus this article has quite a bit to do with the situation too. https://correctphilippines.org/filipino_first_fail/ I have posted this link on another thread too.
> 
> Fred


Well said, I did skim through this article in the other post, a great write with good info though hopefully not too bias. Will read properly and digest this info, plenty of it in the link you supplied.

JRB__NW, I too agree with what you said, a catholic (non practicing all my adult life though) myself, I am well aware of what goes on, not just in the Philippines but world wide. Education is one answer, changing doctrines is a must in this, our over populated world can't sustain these ideologies any longer.

Hope I didn't put my foot in it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, I did sit here for an hour typing and correcting and considering repercussions through my rather lengthy reply and silly me never saved or copied what I laboured over, controversial and provocative it was, time for bed now, Not sure where where my wandering reply disappeared to but gone it is and have to admit that is probably a good thing, may have been another mark against my retirement though 
I do feel an over exaggeration there, Thailand is nice too.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, I did sit here for an hour typing and correcting and considering repercussions through my rather lengthy reply and silly me never saved or copied what I laboured over, controversial and provocative it was, time for bed now, Not sure where where my wandering reply disappeared to but gone it is and have to admit that is probably a good thing, may have been another mark against my retirement though
> I do feel an over exaggeration there, Thailand is nice too.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve,

The only long post you made today in THIS thread was just after lunch (Philippine time) and it's still there. If something is missing it must be in another thread.

Jet


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Steve,
> 
> The only long post you made today in THIS thread was just after lunch (Philippine time) and it's still there. If something is missing it must be in another thread.
> 
> Jet


Thanks Jet but it was a long one and while interesting and perhaps thought provocative was at the same time very deep and meaningful with my regards to the people and way of life, our friends and family there hold dear to us, sad to realise the true frustrations felt by a wonderful people.

If I get the courage to try to rewrite my thoughts enjoy, bed time.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> If something drastic isn't done about the rampant shabu problem over here, then the Philippines is going to go straight into the abyss, and a few years from now mobsters from Hong Kong and Shenzen City will be calling the shots in Manila. In 1949 Chairman Mao declared a war against opium trafficking in China, and the struggle against opium addiction was generally seen as being part of the same broader struggle to liberate China from Western imperialism. Today President Duterte is trying to stamp out shabu trafficking, originating in China, but instead of being hailed as a liberator of his people, the Western media prefers to paint Duterte as a bumpkin and a thug. The people of the Philippines may have elected a loud mouth, but at least the loud mouth is doing the job that needs to be done.


During my stint in the US Marine Corps, I spent a short time in 1958 & 59 in Hong Kong with some Portuguese people. I had to go to the British MPs Barracks located in Shumshapaio (not sure I spelled that right, its been a lot of years) frequently and had to travel through Kowloon to get there. From getting off the ferry almost all the way through Kowloon both sides of the street seemed to be nothing but Tailor shops, furniture makers, and Opium Dens mixed in with the hotels, grocery stores and eating stalls. Mao's war on the trafficking of Opium seemed to not have much effect there, at least at that time. Now coming forward some 55 years plus, I visited Hong Kong in 2015 and it sure is a totally different situation now. So some Iron Fisted enforcement tactics does seem to work, at least it did there. What I saw of Honk Kong, Shenzen and surrounding area in my last visit was a surprise to me after what I remembered. It seems to be a fully modern city now. What a transformation.

Fred


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> During my stint in the US Marine Corps, I spent a short time in 1958 & 59 in Hong Kong with some Portuguese people. I had to go to the British MPs Barracks located in Shumshapaio (not sure I spelled that right, its been a lot of years) frequently and had to travel through Kowloon to get there. From getting off the ferry almost all the way through Kowloon both sides of the street seemed to be nothing but Tailor shops, furniture makers, and Opium Dens mixed in with the hotels, grocery stores and eating stalls. Mao's war on the trafficking of Opium seemed to not have much effect there, at least at that time. Now coming forward some 55 years plus, I visited Hong Kong in 2015 and it sure is a totally different situation now. So some Iron Fisted enforcement tactics does seem to work, at least it did there. What I saw of Honk Kong, Shenzen and surrounding area in my last visit was a surprise to me after what I remembered. It seems to be a fully modern city now. What a transformation.
> 
> Fred


indeed. hongkong, shenzhen are some of the most transformative cities that i ever seen.
its amazing how times have moved and how empty land can become huge busy skyscrapers in merely years....


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> As to the question posed - I have not ever heard of China befriending another country purely out of the goodness of their heart. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Fred


Hmmm... China is no different in that regard than any other country, Russia or the USA included. It's all about cultivating influence for self interest. I'd rather it not be China or Russia but American hypocrisy sticks in my craw. The USA has hardly been successful in tackling its own drug problems and as for its frequent forays of interference in other countries affairs, it's hardly whiter than white itself. I can well understand Duterte being mightily p*ss*d off at Western sermons from the Mount. But hey, what would I know, I'm only a liberal/socialist! ;-)


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

soulman1949 said:


> Hmmm... China is no different in that regard than any other country, Russia or the USA included. It's all about cultivating influence for self interest. I'd rather it not be China or Russia but American hypocrisy sticks in my craw. The USA has hardly been successful in tackling its own drug problems and as for its frequent forays of interference in other countries affairs, it's hardly whiter than white itself. I can well understand Duterte being mightily p*ss*d off at Western sermons from the Mount. But hey, what would I know, I'm only a liberal/socialist! ;-)


I am very much a conservative, but on this we are in agreement. The US and other countries should MYOB rather than sticking their fingers wherever.

Fred


----------

